# Should I be here?



## fitgirl (May 19, 2011)

So I'm looking for some help, but not sure I'm in the right place. Here are my stats:
40 yo female
5"6' 124-size 4
Don't know my body fat...
I work out 5 days a week doing cardio/weights. I'm being trainned to be a fitness instructor at my gym (AFAA certified). I also run 1/2 marathons and will do 2 triathlons this summer.

On paper I look pretty good  but I have a lot of belly fat-it sticks out and gives me the dreaded "muffin top." I have a toddler and a pre-schooler. I gained a lot of weight with both so my abs are strong, but have too much fat.

My goal would be lean and ripped. I read the newbie thread, but I don't know where I fall. I don't track food/calories so I guess that is my next step? My 
BMR says 1700, so where do I start.

I want to be an example to my classes, but not obsessive. Does that make sen e?

Thanks all!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome, sounds like you came to the right place. Wait for Built to stop by, she is the diet guru here.

Good luck!!


----------



## Hench (May 19, 2011)

^^^^What he said. 

In the mean time, have a look at this: 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 19, 2011)

Great call Hench! That's a fantastic start.


----------



## Hench (May 19, 2011)

It's my one claim to fame round these parts, I recommended that Built put it together a few years back. lol


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 19, 2011)

It's a great claim to fame, great job.


----------



## Fit_Qtie (May 19, 2011)

fitgirl said:


> So I'm looking for some help, but not sure I'm in the right place. Here are my stats:
> 40 yo female
> 5"6' 124-size 4
> Don't know my body fat...
> ...


 

Welcome Fitgirl  
I think you came to the right place, there's tons of useful info on this forum, Belly fat can be difficult to loose, especially after pregnancies, I can tell u abs are definitely made in the kitchen, so I say diet would be # 1 here, along with plenty of cardio.. 
Tracking your cals is a good start, we don't really know how much we're eating unitl we track it.. A good site for this is (fiday.com).

Best of luck to you !


----------



## Hench (May 19, 2011)

Sorry, I should have read your post, seems you've already read the link. 

First off, you MUST track your cals, at least for a few weeks until you understand your maintenance level. It's awful at first, but soon becomes second nature. I track everything on my iPhone, very simple and pretty much guarantees results. 

If you can, record your typical diet for the next 2-3 days and report back.


----------



## Klutch (May 19, 2011)

if you can afford it hgh will burn it off...but if your diet is not in check u will gain it all back when you get off...


----------



## Built (May 19, 2011)

Hi there fitgirl. What macros are you running at the moment - we'll start there.


----------



## fitgirl (May 20, 2011)

Hench said:


> Sorry, I should have read your post, seems you've already read the link.
> 
> First off, you MUST track your cals, at least for a few weeks until you understand your maintenance level. It's awful at first, but soon becomes second nature. I track everything on my iPhone, very simple and pretty much guarantees results.
> 
> If you can, record your typical diet for the next 2-3 days and report back.



What iPhone app do you use?

I have tracked for a week or so:
Calories average 1500-1800
Burning about 400-600 cals 4-5 days a week

Fat 50-65
Carbs 150-250
Protein 70-90

I mentioned before that I run 1/2 marathons and tris, so I don't want to cut good carbs.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Built (May 20, 2011)

What was the average for the week, and are you losing weight on this?

As a rough cut, I averaged your macros:

Fat: 60g
Protein: 80g
Carb: 200g
Calories: 1660

At your current weight and activity level, this is below what you posted as your basal metabolic rate, so you should be losing weight hand over fist.

That being said, I highly doubt your BMR is that high. My BMR is only 1379.4, and I'm bigger than you. I ran your numbers and they came out 1316.6, so I think you meant "maintenance".
http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/

At your current level of activity, I would have thought your maintenance would be closer to 1900, but if it's 1700, and you know this from tracking your intake, you'll need to drop your calories in order to lose that tummy. 

You may wish to reconsider your protein intake. I'd bring it up to nearly double what it is now.

Try something like this:

Fat: 50g
Protein: 125g
Carbs: 140g
Calories: 1510

This still gives you some carb for your activities, leaves in sufficient fat (just), and brings up your protein so you feel more comfortable, and importantly so you don't drop muscle while you diet down. 

How does this sound?


----------



## fitgirl (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Built! 

I'm not super strict with my diet. I will do what I wrote you for 5 days and take two days off. I've had a hard time giving up my glass of wine in the evening. As a result, I've been between 123-126. 

Im willing to work with your numbers since I'm learning you are a  guru here  How do you feel about a "free day" ala Body For Life. I don't mean a bing festival, but not as strict.


----------



## Built (May 20, 2011)

Don't do it until you have the rest of your diet working. Until then, get used to living inside a box. 

Preplan your diet; pre-pack it if need be. Also, BFL advocates "six meals" a day, and you will more than likely find this a recipe for overeating. Try to reduce the number of meals you eat to three or four. It's easier to feel "fed". 

How many days a week do you lift, and how many do you do your marathon training? Are you full-on in the thick of your marathon training? Because it's really hard to lose weight when you do that much activity. It's much easier to just drop the weight first, then train at maintenance. 

Also, describe your lifting. You lift five days a week? Can you go into more detail about how you train? Break it down day by day - what you do, how long, what you lift, reps, sets, what and when you do your cardio training. I would like to see what you're doing now.

And ditch the wine. Get the weight off, then see if you can reintroduce that.


----------



## fitgirl (May 20, 2011)

Will do! I'll spend some time looking up recipes and shopping this weekend. 

Here is my typical week:
Mon-off
Tues-pyramid strength class. 55 mins/30 weights 10/12 lb 10-16 reps each. This class hits a variety of body parts
Wed-spin or a similar class to above with 1-min cardio intervals mixed with full body weight and individual muscle workouts
Thurs-high intensity training (timed intervals of cardio and strength)
Friday-run 20-30 mins and 30mins yoga

Now this is my between race schedule. My first tri is 3weeks away, so I will start swimming again this week. I will work out a new schedule starting next week. I will post this weekend for feedback. I take a lot of classes right now because I've gotten the opportunity to teach portions of it (so I can get my own classes). But, I can now find out a head of time when I'm going to teach and work in my own lifting. Cardio will be swim/bike/run for now. 

Race schedule:
10k and sprint tri in June
1/2 marathon and international  tri in august 
1/2 labor day

Did I answer all ??s 
FG


----------



## fitgirl (May 20, 2011)

I forgot...
Sat- 5 mile run or longer or bootcamp
Sunday-off


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2011)

Built said:


> Hi there fitgirl. What macros are you running at the moment - we'll start there.



Class is in session. Sit down, take your pencil and paper out...the professor is about to educate!!


----------



## Built (May 20, 2011)

fitgirl, you're really not doing any weightlifting, are you? I see a variety of cardio modalities and intensities, but no real strength training.

Have you done any heavy lifting?

Also, I asked you about your diet. Can you describe a typical day's eating? What and when?


----------



## sassy69 (May 20, 2011)

A comment about the "cheat day" for BFL ... I can tell you that a cheat MEAL is important both as a sanity outlet and a social outlet, but I find that most people tend to turn the cheat day into a food orgy that pretty much throws off all their progress for the week.

I would generally recommend you forget you ever heard about the concept of a "cheat day" and reign it back into a "cheat meal".


----------



## Built (May 20, 2011)

^ this. 

And I'll reiterate, not yet - you need to get your diet sorted out first. Start dropping, THEN have a planned cheat MEAL.


----------



## swammy0420 (May 20, 2011)

No cheat day don't do it!!


----------



## fitgirl (May 21, 2011)

Built said:


> fitgirl, you're really not doing any weightlifting, are you? I see a variety of cardio modalities and intensities, but no real strength training.
> 
> Have you done any heavy lifting?
> 
> Also, I asked you about your diet. Can you describe a typical day's eating? What and when?



I have done heavy lifting in the past, but have been either running or taking classes lately. I need to get a new schedule together. Since I'm training to teach, I've been taking classes to either teach parts or to see what I would like to teach. I have the time to lift or do cardio after a class and I can decrease the number of classes I take.

Meals:
Before gym- Greek yogurt or oatmeal with blueberries
After workout - some kasha cinnamon wheat squares
Lunch- salad with veggies, goat cheese, white beans, avocado, olive oil and lemon
Snacks- my downfall: cheese stick, apple, banana, crackers and hummus...
Dinner- usually fish and veggie or turkey taco salad, wheat pasta with fish/chicken, pork..and a glass of wine

My hard part is snacks. I fix the kids different meals and we eat later, so sometimes I'm snacking on their dinner or having cheese and crackers (LOVE cheese).

Are their good recipes on this site? I need to look around.


----------



## fitgirl (May 21, 2011)

Built said:


> ^ this.
> 
> And I'll reiterate, not yet - you need to get your diet sorted out first. Start dropping, THEN have a planned cheat MEAL.



I feel ya


----------



## Leave (May 21, 2011)

fitgirl said:


> So I'm looking for some help, but not sure I'm in the right place. Here are my stats:
> 40 yo female
> 5"6' 124-size 4
> Don't know my body fat...
> ...


 

Makes sense to me. Welcome and good luck to you!


----------



## Built (May 21, 2011)

You're snacking because you're hungry, and you're hungry for at least three reasons that I can see:

you're not eating NEARLY enough protein
you're eating too frequently
you're doing too much of the type of activity that tends to overstimulate appetite in women.

Try doubling your protein and eating at least a third of it for the first meal of your day. Try only eating three - or at most four times a day, and postpone the first meal so you can eat more in the later part of the day when you appear to be hungrier (evidenced by your snacking on the food you prepare for your kids). And limit the hell out of the intense circuit-style training while you drop your calories or you'll overstimulate your appetite and won't be able to keep your calories low enough to drop any weight.


----------



## fitgirl (May 21, 2011)

Ok-after Reading other posts here, I'm willing to follow blindly, but first,some questions...

I work out at 9:30-11 or so. What should I eat first thing to postpone my first meal? I need something in my stomach to get through a workout since I get up around 6 with my little one (the other gets up later or else we would hit the gym earlier).

What type of lifting should I do on my off days? I just need days/muscles...I can do the rest since I have experience lifting. Do you think a pyramid style works best? 

I will need to hit a class 1 or 2 days a week since I will be teaching them soon. I will also need to run since I have a 1/2 marathon in Aug. 

It's hard to believe I'm doing too much since I thought I wasn't doing enough to hit my goals. Go figure...

Im starting Monday since I have to shop tomorrow.

I really appreciate this help. This has been an issue for me for a while. I'm sick of working out like a maniac and still looking less fit than I am!


----------



## Built (May 21, 2011)

fitgirl said:


> Ok-after Reading other posts here, I'm willing to follow blindly, but first,some questions...
> 
> I work out at 9:30-11 or so. What should I eat first thing to postpone my first meal? I need something in my stomach to get through a workout since I get up around 6 with my little one (the other gets up later or else we would hit the gym earlier).


When do you want to eat? You could try just having a protein shake with water and some caffeine (coffee or tablets, whichever you prefer) before you train, then come home and eat a big, protein-heavy meal with at least 50g protein in it. 


fitgirl said:


> What type of lifting should I do on my off days? I just need days/muscles...I can do the rest since I have experience lifting. Do you think a pyramid style works best?


Not for cutting; that's more of a bulking strategy. You're doing a lot right now, why not just do the workout in my sig two or three times a week for now? Stick to 3 sets of 5-8 reps, and of course, stay off machines (ie no smith squats). Try to lift as heavy as you can, with good form. 





fitgirl said:


> I will need to hit a class 1 or 2 days a week since I will be teaching them soon. I will also need to run since I have a 1/2 marathon in Aug.


Do the lifting on a day you either don't do a class, or at least 5 hours before you do a class or train for your half marathon. I'll tell you right now, it's going to be pretty brutal trying to drop bodyfat while training for a half marathon. You're going to want to eat, and you need to eat to recover. Why not either blow off the half for now, or blow off getting lean right now while you train and get the half our of the way?


fitgirl said:


> It's hard to believe I'm doing too much since I thought I wasn't doing enough to hit my goals. Go figure...


I understand. I did this for a long time, myself. It didn't work at all for me, either. 


fitgirl said:


> Im starting Monday since I have to shop tomorrow.
> 
> I really appreciate this help. This has been an issue for me for a while. I'm sick of working out like a maniac and still looking less fit than I am!



I know, right? It totally sucks. 

You might consider ditching all wheat and grains for now. They are not at all filling, and might be contributing to your difficulty in keeping your intake down. I didn't say all carbs; try pulses and potatoes for your starches, they're more satiating.


----------



## juggernaut (May 21, 2011)

Built said:


> try pulses and potatoes for your starches, they're more satiating.



Pulses? What are they?


----------



## Built (May 21, 2011)

Lentils, kidney beans, chickpeas...


----------



## juggernaut (May 21, 2011)

Built said:


> Lentils, kidney beans, chickpeas...



aaah so legumes?


----------



## Built (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, legumes.


----------



## Merkaba (May 21, 2011)

fitgirl said:


> It's hard to believe I'm doing too much since I thought I wasn't doing enough to hit my goals. Go figure...



And this is why the fitness industry in general is so screwed.  None of the "Gurus" know what they are talking about and they sell and perpetuate products and dvd's and potions, when all one needs to do is understand how the body reacts to stimuli.  Exercise is a stressor.  It's only good for you if the other 22 or 23 hours of the day are as well.


----------



## fitgirl (May 22, 2011)

I forgot to mention my morning latte  I can do that with a small proteinshake @ 8.

As for training - I need to start in 2 weeks. I do a 3-day week program:
Monday-speed work (3-4 miles)
Wednesday - tempo run
Sat- long run

I probably need to do 1 or 2 classes a week and somehow swim and bike (starting in 4 weeks) as well. So how do I incorporate lifting? And I can't find your program in your sig- am I missing it?

Could just changing my diet help without giving up my races?


----------



## juggernaut (May 22, 2011)

fitgirl said:


> I probably need to do 1 or 2 classes a week and somehow swim and bike (starting in 4 weeks) as well. So how do I incorporate lifting? And I can't find your program in your sig- am I missing it?
> 
> Could just changing my diet help without giving up my races?



*Quad/hip dominant*

Back squat

*Posterior chain/hamstring dominant*

Deadlift or RDL

*Vertical pushing (delts, tris)*

Arnold press
-OR-
Shoulder press

*Vertical pulling (lats, bis, abs)*

Chins, weighted chins 
- OR - 
negative self-assisted chins 
-OR- 
lat pulldowns - always shoulder-width or narrower

*Horizontal pushing (pecs, tris)* 

flat or low-incline bench press, flat or low incline dumbbell press
 
*Horizontal pulling (back, bis)*

one-arm dumbbell rows
-OR-
Bent over rows


----------



## Built (May 22, 2011)

The link in my sig for "homework 1" has the above workout, with videos. Have a look - the dietary guidelines are in there, too.


----------

